# καθ' οδόν ή καθοδόν



## lil (Oct 11, 2011)

Συναντά κανείς συχνά και τους δύο τύπους. Τελικά ποιός είναι σωστός 

καθ'οδόν ή καθοδόν ;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Αν θέλεις να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου τα παρακάτω δεδομένα:

Όλα τα λεξικά έχουν *καθ’ οδόν*.
Κανένα λεξικό δεν έχει *καθοδόν*.
Τα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου δίνουν σήμερα περισσότερα *καθ’ οδόν* από _καθοδόν_.
Οπωσδήποτε με κενό μετά την απόστροφο.

Αν θέλεις την προσωπική μου γνώμη, το _*καθοδόν*_ θα κάνει κάποια στιγμή παρέα σ' αυτά που γράφονται με μία λέξη. 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?104-Μία-ή-δύο-λέξεις-Τέλος-πάντων-ή-τελοσπάντων


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Σε ένα κείμενο που διάβαζα έπεσα πάνω σε κάτι _καθ' ότι_ και _καθ' όσον_ (που θα έπρεπε να είναι _καθότι_ και _καθόσον_) και εκνευρίστηκα και θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα και επέστρεψα για να δικαιολογήσω την πρόβλεψή μου. 

Η έκφραση είναι απολίθωμα: δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε την _οδό_ για να πούμε _στο δρόμο για_. Αφού, λοιπόν, το _*κατ' ευθείαν (γραμμή)*_ έχει γίνει *κατευθείαν*, μία λέξη, γιατί να μην το μιμηθεί και το *καθοδόν*;


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2011)

Ας μη βιαζόμαστε τόσο πολύ, Νίκελ. Αν το μόνο κριτήριο για να γραφτεί με μία λέξη είναι το κατά πόσο την αισθανόμαστε ζωντανή και τη χρησιμοποιούμε (που δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ένα μόνο κριτήριο, αλλά δεν προχωρώ σε αυτή τη συζήτηση, γιατί την έχουμε αφήσει εκκρεμή), τότε θυμήσου πως η ζωή μας είναι γεμάτη από οδούς: του αστικού ιστού, της ηθικής επιλογής (η οδός της αρετής), της ασκητικής ή της ταλαιπωρίας (η οδός του μαρτυρίου) και, τέλος πάντων, δεν υπάρχει βασιλική οδός για την ορθογραφία, όπως μου φαίνεται "δεν έχει πλοίο για σε δεν έχει ..."

Στην πραγματικότητα τα κριτήρια είναι περισσότερα. Ένα από αυτά, το και καθοριστικό στη περίπτωσή μας, είναι αν το μονολεκτούμενο σύμπλεγμα σχηματίζει άλλο μέρος του λόγου. Αν λοιπόν το επιχείρημά σου ήταν ότι το _κατευθείαν_, ως επίρρημα, είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από το _κατ' ευθείαν_, τότε ναι, έχει λόγο η ενσωμάτωση σε ένα.

Αυτό ήθελες να υποστηρίξεις; Και επιθυμείς να το επεκτείνεις και στο _καθ' οδόν_;


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2011)

Μήπως Νίκελ υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος να μπερδέψουμε το καθοδόν με την κάθοδο; Και το κάνουμε επίρρημα της καθόδου;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Δεν είπα ότι είναι απολίθωμα η _οδός_. Μας συνοδεύει σε κάθε μας βήμα, σε κάτι μπλε πινακίδες στις γωνιές των δρόμων. Αλλά ο απολιθωματικός χαρακτήρας της φράσης *καθ’ οδόν* φαίνεται στο τελικό _ν_. Εδώ έχουν κάνει μονολεκτικό το _καθολοκληρίαν_ ενώ τα _καταρχάς_ δίπλα στο _καταρχήν_ είναι όσα και τα _κατ' αρχάς_. Τα κριτήρια, ακόμα και τα πιο αυστηρά, όπως αυτά που βάζει ο Dr Moshe, δεν δείχνουν να υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρό εμπόδιο. Είναι έκφραση σε καθημερινή χρήση (ενώ δεν είναι άλλες εκφράσεις, όπως π.χ. το _κατ' επανάληψιν_, που δεν κινδυνεύει να γίνει μία λέξη). Κυρίως όμως διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχει μια τάση να γίνει μονολεκτικό: το βρίσκουμε και σε βιβλία (Λεξικό, _Αντιποίησις αρχής_ του Κοτζιά) και σε 120.000 γκουγκλιές (σε σχέση με τις 290.000 τού _καθ' οδόν_). Γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι η πρόβλεψή μου είναι πιο ασφαλής από κάποια ομόλογα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω ότι, αν βλέπουμε τη χρήση να υποστηρίζει κάτι που διέπεται από λογική και δεν αποτελεί κραυγαλέο λάθος, τα λεξικά που ενημερώνονται συχνά φροντίζουν να συμπεριλάβουν αυτή την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, οπότε ακόμα και οι πιο διστακτικοί μπορούν πια να τη χρησιμοποιήσουν χωρίς να κινδυνεύουν να τους διορθώσουν. Αν πέρυσι κυκλοφορούσε ενημερωμένη έκδοση λεξικού που θα είχε λάβει υπόψη της τα παραπάνω, θα έπρεπε να έχει συμπεριλάβει το *καθοδόν*, οπότε και η πρώτη απάντησή μου θα ήταν διαφορετική.


----------



## lil (Oct 12, 2011)

Τελικά διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη πολλές "μαυρες τρύπες" στην ελληνική γλώσσα....το θέμα είναι αν, όπως και στο διάστημα, μπορούν να μας οδηγήσουν μέσω της σκουληκότρυπας σε μια λευκή ! Κοινώς να δούμε φως στην άκρη του τούνελ 
Νομίζω ότι πολλές φορές αντιμετωπίζουμε τη γραμματική με τρόπο ρυθμιστικό και όχι περιγραφικό.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για όλες τις ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

lil said:


> Τελικά διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη πολλές "μαύρες τρύπες" στην ελληνική γλώσσα...


Μπα, έτσι είναι όλες οι ζωντανές γλώσσες. Θα ανησυχούσα αν ήταν όλα καλά βολεμένα σε κουτάκια.


----------



## epavlides (Sep 7, 2018)

nickel said:


> Αν θέλεις να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου τα παρακάτω δεδομένα:
> 
> Όλα τα λεξικά έχουν *καθ’ οδόν*.
> Κανένα λεξικό δεν έχει *καθοδόν*.
> ...



Εκτός από τα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου υπάρχει το Γμαιλ που διορθώνει την ορθογραφία στα Ελληνικά. Ήδη αναγνωρίζει το καθοδόν όπως και το καθ’ οδόν ως εξ ίσου σωστά. Μου αρέσει το καθοδόν (570,000 results) πιο πολύ από το "καθ’ οδόν" (358,000 results ). Τα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου δίνουν σήμερα 7 Σεπτεμβρίου 2018 212,000 περισσότερα καθοδόν από ότι καθ’ οδόν. ὅπερ ἔδει δεῖξαι


----------



## hellex (Sep 9, 2018)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό αλλά ίσως ευνόητο για τους περισσότερους; 
Η πλήρης γραφή τού καθ’ οδόν είναι “κατά τήν οδόν” ή κάτι άλλο; Πώς προέκυψε το “θ”; 
Καθώς η περίφραση είναι ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος της οικονομίας αναρωτιέμαι πώς κοστολογείται, σήμερα, αυτό το “καθοδόν”; Ως μία ή ως τρεις λέξεις; 

Δηλαδή το κίνητρό μου, μελλοντικά, για τη συχνότερη εμφάνιση του σε κείμενο μονολεκτικά ή περιφραστικά θα εκφυλίζεται κατά το γνωστό άσμα, “... για τα λεφτά τα κάνεις όλα, για τα λεφτά δεν μ’ αγαπάς, μα θα 'ρθει κάποτε η ώρα που δεν θα ξέρεις πού χρωστάς”;

Καλές είναι οι λέξεις σιδηρόδρομος για την οικονομία του κόστους, "αλλάπτηνάλλη:down:", πως ένα απολίθωμα θα εμπλουτίσει με την ιστορία του το κείμενο, αν είναι ενσωματωμένο σ’ ένα σύγχρονο κέλυφος; “Κιάν:down:” πια δεν ενδιαφέρει η ιστορία, σε ποιό μέρος του λόγου εντάσσεται η σύγχρονη λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2018)

epavlides said:


> Τα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου δίνουν σήμερα 7 Σεπτεμβρίου 2018 212,000 περισσότερα καθοδόν από ότι καθ’ οδόν. ὅπερ ἔδει δεῖξαι



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μέτρημα. Επαληθεύεται η πρόβλεψή μου, αν και όχι τόσο εντυπωσιακά. Αν πάμε σελίδα σελίδα για να δούμε τις γνήσιες γκουγκλιές, τα _καθοδόν_ είναι 152 προς 146 _καθ' οδόν_.

Δυστυχώς, το Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας έχει ακόμα μόνο *καθ' οδόν* (στο λήμμα _οδός_). Στην επόμενη έκδοση...


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2018)

hellex said:


> Η πλήρης γραφή τού καθ’ οδόν είναι “κατά τήν οδόν” ή κάτι άλλο; Πώς προέκυψε το “θ”;



Προέκυψε από το _κατά οδόν_. Η οδός είχε δασεία, οπότε το _κατ' οδόν_ έγινε _καθ' οδόν_. Έτσι το έγραφαν οι αρχαίοι, που δεν βάζανε άρθρα τόσο συχνά όσο εμείς.


----------



## hellex (Sep 12, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά που μου αποκαλύψατε τα μυστικά της αποστρόφου και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην περίπτωσή μου, που μου τα υπενθυμίσατε. 



> Δυστυχώς, το Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας έχει ακόμα μόνο καθ' οδόν (στο λήμμα οδός). Στην επόμενη έκδοση...



Δεν είναι σωστό να στερείται το Χρηστικό από νέες λέξεις που και χρησιμοποιούνται στην καθομιλουμένη και είναι γραμματικά υγιείς. 
Και το “κατ’ ευθείαν” δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχα στο λήμμα “ευθεία” όμως υπάρχει το “κατευθείαν”.

Αν όμως πρέπει να χωρέσει εκεί, πού θα τοποθετηθεί η λέξη “καθοδόν”; Μετά το καθ’ ό & καθό; Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο μετά το κατευθείαν, να βάλουμε και το κατευχήν; Κι ας ευχηθούμε να μην ακολουθήσουν όλες οι ανάλογες “προθετικές λέξεις” γιατί, μοιραία, η μετά μελλοντική έκδοση τού Χρηστικού, θα στερεί την απόστροφο, τα μυστικά της και τη σύνδεση τού παλαιού με το νέο “προς χάριν” της οικονομίας. 
Και το σπουδαιότερο! Σε μέτριους και μέσους γνώστες της Ελληνικής όπως εγώ, θα στερεί το ερώτημα, “γιατί το γράφουμε έτσι;” αφού θα λέμε ότι είναι στο Χρηστικό άρα είναι σωστό λεκτικά και είναι μονολεξία άρα οικονομία. 
Δείτε όμως και τι νέο μπορεί να παράγει από μόνη της, αυτούσια, η νέα λέξη όταν πια, μοιραία, δεν θα υπάρχει, η παλαιά και η απόστροφος και ο αυτόματος διορθωτής του μέλλοντος θα αντικαθιστά όλα τα καθ’ οδόν με το καθοδόν;


----------

